# Shopping at a prepper store



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

So last week I went to a warehouse store that caters to preppers in Lexington, KY,that was recommended by a fellow ht'er. It was called Lexington Container Company and it sold 55 gal barrels as well as 5 gallon buckets along with mylar bags, gamma seal lids, and all kinds of ammo boxes. They had 15 gallon ammo-type metal air-tight barrels with a ring seal for $15 each. They were like mini 55 gallon drums. I thought there's alot of things you want to store air-tight, but not 55 gallons of it. Does anyone use these? Any ideas for their use? Here's a link to what they look like: http://www.lexingtoncontainercompany.com/Ammo-Cans.html They are on the bottom of the page.
BTW, It sure was weird being in a place like that where everyone else there was a prepper too!


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh man, you lucky duck to have a store like that!

A guy down the road was selling some of those...I looked at em long and hard, but since I didn't have a plan for them, I didn't buy them.


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks like that place could be somewhere I could visit and just make a road trip out of it. See the mountains of East Ky at the same time.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't have any but I wish I did.

This is what I'd do with them or rather what hubby would do with them once I whispered in his ear ever so sweetly...

Make a cache out of one - pack a few sets of clothes, h2o, small medical kit, food, paracord, hunting knife ect. Setting one up every so many miles on the way to your bol. Can't assume that you'll be able to leave your home with a bob, or that it may be lost or taken while on the road. 
Mini-barrels could be camo painted then hidden. Maybe hung in pine trees.

If you weld then you could turn these into mini grills/smokers for tailgating or camping.

Tent stoves. 

Rocket stove.

Add a spigot on one end and place it on a stand next to a wood stove - hot water heater.

Flip it on it's side, weld long legs on, cut a door on one end, suppend a metal rack inside place over a camp fire for baking.

Mail one no two to me.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Well now! I didn't think about the modification potential. Ummhmm, I think when I go back to get my 55 gallon barrels I'll be getting a couple to play with. I really like the idea of a stash, too. Thanks, guys


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

At this prepper store, does everyone hide behind sunglasses so no one will be recognized as a tin foil hat wearer? 

I also think of underground cache. 

Ok, how about Christmas Gifts, a wake up gift for non-preppers as it were---72 hour survival kits? I love that idea. You could add everything necessary for a family to survive for the 3 days that the Red Cross recommends. 

Airtight seal--baking soda, cream of tartar, spices, etc...


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Consider stashes in widely different areas. I had one with about 3 months food and supplies that I had slowly built up over the last four years. Probably gone now as it was located in the 800+ sq mi mountainous pine forest area that recently burned about 35 miles from my place. It will probably be at least a couple years before I can walk in and check, if then. I had not planned for that possibility.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

It's in Lexington? I gotta go! Thanks for the report


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow, how nice! I would love to have a lot of those, I can see they'd be great for larger quantities of flour and sugar-but not so heavy they can't be used. Livestock feed, and just anything else you can think of that would fit inside. We'd have some buried too, but salt the area......just in case


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

How neat, a store for preppers! I knew there was a reason I wanted to visit Kentucky. Went to Ohio a few years ago and had to stop at Lehman's. Would like to go there again, too. 
My thought on the buckets, a place to store things like oyster shell, pet food, things along that line. A cache sounds like an excellent idea. I would be tempted to store wheat berries in them, too.


----------

